# No HMDI at all from receiver



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

I tried to trouble shoot. I unhooked the one hdmi cable going from the output receiver to the back of tv. I then took the other hdmi cable from back of the cable box into hdmi input 3 on TV on side of tv and moved it to hmdi output on back of receiver. 

I guess its not the wire bc Still no picture or anything. Its like the receiver is not using the hdmi ports at all. All of a sudden this receiver stopped working. now that I know its not the HDMI cable. What should I do? Maybe just return it and get another make or model? help please!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Depending on what receiver you have there should be a menu option that says "HDMI out on" most receivers default with this setting off. Have a look at your manual it should explain this.


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

The problem is I can't even see the on screen menu at all. I can't get into any audio options or anything. I have the hdmi cable going from the cablebox directly to TV with an optical cable to the receiver and cant get to the optical audio to hear audio.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

To be clear, hooking the Cable box directly to the TV REsults in picture/audio, but inserting the AVR results in no audio/no video?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

newyorkmets54 said:


> The problem is I can't even see the on screen menu at all. I can't get into any audio options or anything. I have the hdmi cable going from the cablebox directly to TV with an optical cable to the receiver and cant get to the optical audio to hear audio.


You should be able to push a button on your receivers front panel and it will say on your receivers display. Your other option is to temporarily hook your receiver up to the display using an analog video output like component or composite. and see if you get the OSD that way.


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys! After doing my troubleshooting finally called HK. He goes... Its shot, you'll need to return it. Thank goodness I was in the 30 day window from Best Buy. Hooked the new one up and works without Flaw. 

Thanks everyone!


----------

